# stress and period



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Last few months have been almost stress free for me . I noticed that not only IBS-pains are better but even menstrual pains donÂ´t occur any more. How is this possible? Is there any connection between stress and menstrual problems?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

evulienka, GOOD for you!







I guess for my ibs D and pain stress is definitely a trigger, and then it just rolls from there, anxiety, etc. ...I wish my period pain was stress related! If so I could at least look forward to some pain-free times if one day there could be stress-free days for me... But that's really GREAT for you! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Cherrie thatÂ´s very nice from you







I know that these times wonÂ´t take forever but I hope at least as long as possible. I wish you many stress-free days


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Stress can definately work havoc on the old cycle. Hang in there and try to relax as much as possible.


----------

